# Commodore g9 photos



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

ok, this is really ugly, the holden version is a bizzillion times better...


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Aww come on dont be ridiculous that is a nice looking machine...


----------



## bchguy111 (Aug 15, 2006)

I really like the look and design of the G9. The interior is really nice as well. To each their own!!! :seeya:


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

lotaguts said:


> Aww come on dont be ridiculous that is a nice looking machine...











this one looks way better


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Holden1984 said:


> ok, this is really ugly, the holden version is a bizzillion times better...


*Ain't that the G-8? *
*
Isn't that bad, I like it.... I like it better than the G-6...
How far will the G's go? 
GEEEEEEEEEEE it looks ok

The commodore looks gooder.. I doubt we'll see that model though, it doesn't have the Pontiac snoot. They'd have to assign a GEEEEEEEEE to it.*


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Holden1984 said:


> this one looks way better


:agree That one is way better. Besides I think we could all use a little break from that "snout" Pontiac has been using on ALL their cars. I swear they all look exactly the same from the front. If the GTO weren't a GTO, I'd have to say that it to is just another Pontiac. And I think the Geeeeee assignment was a bad idea to begin with, like I said, all their cars already look the same, now their names are all the same too? WTF:confused


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah it is a G8 but i hit the wrong button didnt notice and i dunno how to edit the title. oops. either way its ugly


----------



## hergtotoy (Feb 23, 2007)

I say it looks beamerish. Almost like the M3 or the M5 BMW. I'm considering trading in my 2004 GTO for it. I love the interior and the four doors.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Lotta people don't like the way the goat looks either. Some people just don't have taste.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I like both the G8 _and_ the Commodore. The hood scoops give the G8 a little "attitude", and I doubt you'll see a Pontiac without the signature split grill, that's the trademark front end.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

The Holden looks like a Mazda. I like the Pontiac face on it.


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

The problem isnt the car, its what pontiac does to it. haha the gtos look alright cuz pontiac made very few changes. dont get me wrong, the commodore is sick.


----------

